# Advice on hit and run accident.



## JohnS (1 Sep 2009)

Hi 
I need some opinion about a hit and run.
As I was sitting in traffic couple of days ago, another car ran into the rear of mine. I was so shocked at firs but even more when I looked into the rear view mirror to see that he was manoeuvring to get out. He then crushed into the guy behind him and managed to get away entering the oncoming traffic lane. We got the number plate and went the the gards straight away. After they did their check it turned out the guy is from the travel community and does not have insurance. I’ve been to the doctors twice cause I am suffering from whip lash and back injuries. My question is: 
Where do I stand? Can I claim my expenses from somewhere since the other driver was not insured? Any help would be highly appreciated.


----------



## Sue Ellen (1 Sep 2009)

Your insurance company will guide you.  It will most likely be dealt with by http://www.mibi.ie/uninsured-unidentifi.html


----------



## galway. (1 Sep 2009)

for every person insured in ireland in a vehicle a certain percentage goes to what is known as the insurance bearou ( wrong spelling) OF ireland, this is done as sue ellen says through your insurance company


----------



## Jimbobp (1 Sep 2009)

You're lucky that the Gardaí at least traced the driver. If you have comprehensive insurance you will be able to put the claim through your own company and they will seek reinbursment through the MIBI( Motor Insurance Bureau of Ireland, although in reality your company will usually have to lie the loss as insurer concerned). This should not impact on your insurance no claim bonus. If you don't have comprehensive then you will have to go through the MIBI, who will appoint an insurer to handle the claim on their behalf. If you have to go this route you might be better off using a solicitor. Best of luck.


www.powerinsurances.ie


----------



## Complainer (1 Sep 2009)

Jimbobp said:


> in reality your company will usually have to lie the loss as insurer concerned).


Can you translate this for the layman?



Jimbobp said:


> This should not impact on your insurance no claim bonus.


Isn't the no claim bonus just that, i.e. a bonus for no claims, regardless of responsibility of blame?


----------



## Jimbobp (1 Sep 2009)

The MIBI handle claims where a 3rd party is responsible for a claim, is trace able but isn't insured. In reality the MIBI appoint an insurer to handle the claim on their behalf on a round robin basis. If, however,a company has some connection to the effected victim (had 3rd party cover for example) then the MIBI may insist that they handle the claim on their behalf as 'insurer concerned.' If someone has comprehensive, usually you will lose your NCB after a claim, but if the MIBI has appointed the victims insurance company to handle the claim on their behalf, then the company don't delete the NCB in the interest of fairness (I'm open to correction on this point, but this has certainly been the case with any claim I have handled). Hope I'm explaining myself.


www.powerinsurances.ie


----------

